# J R R Tolkien: essays on



## Aldarion (Nov 7, 2019)

https://www.academia.edu/12236274/_The_Rohirrim_Anglo-Saxons_on_Horseback_An_Inquiry_into_Tolkien_s_Use_of_Sources._?email_work_card=interaction_paper




https://www.academia.edu/11244346/Archaeology_and_the_Sense_of_History_in_J.R.R._Tolkiens_Middle-earth?email_work_card=title


----------

